# Happy Birthday Bossie



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ccasion13: ccasion1: ccasion5: ccasion15: ccasion16: :dancing: Have a great day. :wav:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bossie.
May there be many more!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Happy Happy!*

Veels Geluk met jou verjaarsdag Bossie!
Ek hoop dis 'n groot jaar wat vir jou voorle en mag jy moerse sukses he met alles wat jy aanpak.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. This is going to be a hectic year for me. But that is how I like it. For a birthday present we can start organizing a hunt for later in the year. Who is with me? :darkbeer:


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Geluk met jou verjaarsdag Bossie en mag daar nog baie wees!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

*OOOPS*, sorry Bossie:mg: I was one day to early. ( I was at the wrong day in my calendar this morning ).
You Birthday is at 16. January:embara::embara::embara: regretfully regretfully


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

No worries Frank.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Now is the right moment and day ( quater past 12°° ) 

Again *Happy Birthday Bossiiiii*


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Veels geluk liewe maatjie omdat jy verjaar..... :rockband:ccasion13:ccasion13:ccasion13:ccasion13:

Bossie,

Hoop die jaar hou vir jou net goeie dinge in en dat jy die dag sal geniet!!!!

Ek sien daar is klomp van ons wat in Januarie verjaar....


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dit is 'n goeie maand ja. Thanks again every body.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Bossie*

Geluk Mousedog!!!Hoop jy looi die bokke vorentoe
Philip


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*happy birthday Dude...*

... and may there be many many more...:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------

